# wanted - advise for learner



## momo33 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am sorry if this is in the wrong place but I am old and a windows user!.

Very shortly I will be dumping my windows system from my machines, this is not just because I feel freeBSD is a better system but also in an effort to force myself to learn BSD, with this in mind I would like it if those of you who know what is what would help me by giving me a structured learning course,or mere advise. I could start at the beggining of the man pages and read to the end, hopefully by the time I am dead I will have learnt "something", I would prefer it if you could tell me what to read and do that is more relevant or pertinent and would be more hands on in relation to using it day to day as a basic everyday user rather than poring over things I may never need to do but learnt "just in case" for the more advanced user. 

I hope this makes sense, and thank you for any help ( or flames !)

Momo33


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2011)

Start here: FreeBSD Handbook. The handbook is also available in other languages. FreeBSD Documentation


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 12, 2011)

Absolute FreeBSD is a great book and well worth a read in addition to the handbook. There's even info on using FreeBSD as a desktop.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Mormegil. I have now secured that and some other fine books and am attempting to read them as I write.


----------

